# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Teacher slaps student for throwing things at him in class

## Calypso Jones

wow

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016),LongTermGuy (12-01-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> wow


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Punks.  He needed that.

----------

LongTermGuy (12-01-2016),MrogersNhood (12-02-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

Punk deserved it.

Teacher will be fired....er, put in Teacher Jail.

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016),LongTermGuy (12-01-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

This reminds me of a scene in _Only the Strong_ (1993) where a former student comes back to see his old high school teacher, kicks a drug dealers butt, and the teacher says to him "you did something none of us professionals have been able to do - you got their attention."

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Looks like the liberal understanding teacher is being brought into the world he designed . And even though his little scientific experiment has gone awry with this incident , he'll still vote liberal/progressive and continue the agenda of the administration and union.

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016),LongTermGuy (12-01-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

Reminded me of this.....

----------

Daily Bread (11-30-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

If he had done that to my child he would get the ass kicking of his life.

----------


## Knightkore

> If he had done that to my child he would get the ass kicking of his life.


Even if your son needed it?  Which this one did.  My mom not only meted out the justice but she would defend IF I didn't do anything wrong.....but she said she would allow the teachers to mete out justice if I did something wrong.....sometimes a good slap like that will save them from some more serious dumbassery later.....

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (11-30-2016),JMWinPR (12-01-2016),LongTermGuy (12-01-2016)

----------


## Coolwalker

> If he had done that to my child he would get the ass kicking of his life.


If my child had done that I would have kicked her ass! Respect your elders.

----------

Daily Bread (11-30-2016),DeadEye (11-30-2016),JMWinPR (12-01-2016),Knightkore (11-30-2016),LongTermGuy (12-01-2016),miss9ball (11-30-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> If he had done that to my child he would get the ass kicking of his life.


WHY?

The kid got what he deserved.

If it was my kid, he'd be sorry I ever heard about it.

Actions have consequences.  The kid acted out and got the consequences.  The proper consequence for the teacher?  An attentive and respectful class.

----------

Coolwalker (11-30-2016),JMWinPR (12-01-2016),Knightkore (11-30-2016),LongTermGuy (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I went to Catholic School.  My knuckles 60 years later are still enlarged by all the whacks from a ruler.  Furthermore, my butt is still black and blue from the punishment from my parents for needing the whack in the first place.

----------

Coolwalker (11-30-2016),Daily Bread (11-30-2016),Knightkore (11-30-2016)

----------


## Coolwalker

Sane parenting starts with...duh, sane parents.

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> wow


That made my day.
im busy and I'll have to take another look but sounds like they are speaking French.

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> I went to Catholic School.  My knuckles 60 years later are still enlarged by all the whacks from a ruler.  Furthermore, my butt is still black and blue from the punishment from my parents for needing the whack in the first place.


Sister Mary Ellen had a left hook that could knock you out of your desk and 2 aisles over.

And she was 242 years old if she was a day.  And she could hear a whisper from 36 miles away.

----------

Daily Bread (11-30-2016),JMWinPR (12-01-2016),Knightkore (11-30-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

> Even if your son needed it?  Which this one did.  My mom not only meted out the justice but she would defend IF I didn't do anything wrong.....but she said she would allow the teachers to mete out justice if I did something wrong.....sometimes a good slap like that will save them from some more serious dumbassery later.....


Even so but I can assure you my kids would never behave that way.

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016),miss9ball (11-30-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Even so but I can assure you my kids would never behave that way.


But the kid in the vid did!

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

> WHY?
> 
> The kid got what he deserved.
> 
> If it was my kid, he'd be sorry I ever heard about it.
> 
> Actions have consequences.  The kid acted out and got the consequences.  The proper consequence for the teacher?  An attentive and respectful class.


Sure the child needed discipline but not by the teachers hand. As you say actions have consequences.

----------


## miss9ball

I got no problem with this.

I wouldn't want someone hitting my kid, but if my kid is doing that it's my fault anyway. I guarantee this won't be my child

----------

JMWinPR (12-01-2016),Knightkore (11-30-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Sister Mary Ellen had a left hook that could knock you out of your desk and 2 aisles over.
> 
> And she was 242 years old if she was a day.  And she could hear a whisper from 36 miles away.


Was she Sister Marie Selene's cousin by chance???

The Principle of the school I went to was Mother Monk, I was taller than she was by the time I was in the 3rd Grade.  What she lacked in height she more than made up for in "The Authoritarian Stare".  It would wilt the 8th graders at a quarter mile and turn us little guys into quivering jello.  

But you know, we all loved her and now 60 plus years later I still remember her when I can't remember most of my college professors.

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Sure the child needed discipline but not by the teachers hand. As you say actions have consequences.


Yes actions have consequences.  The kid physically ATTACKED the teacher.  And the teacher defended himself.

Do you think discipline in that class will now IMPROVE or further degenerate?

The teacher should be held blameless for defending himself from an assault by an idiot.

----------

JMWinPR (12-01-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 


> Sister Mary Ellen had a left hook that could knock you out of your desk and 2 aisles over.
> 
> And she was 242 years old if she was a day.  And she could hear a whisper from 36 miles away.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  ain't it the truth .

----------

Dan40 (11-30-2016),Knightkore (11-30-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

I had one old girl that had a sweet tooth . Spelling bees meant you bought a bag of Milky Ways in and she would give the correct speller one bar and she kept the rest . On Christmas she let it known that Russel Stover candy was the only thing she accepted . She was a great Nun and educator and after all these years still remembered . RIP.

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016),miss9ball (11-30-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> If he had done that to my child he would get the ass kicking of his life.


Wow! I can just imagine what a law-abiding, responsible person your OFFspring will be.  :Wtf20:

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Sure the child needed discipline but not by the teachers hand. As you say actions have consequences.


Why not by the teacher's hand?

You train dogs by acting immediately to correct mistakes.

Dogs are smarter than that student, obviously.

There just needs to be written code defining what is acceptable and what's not.

The student committed assault, and if he'd done that on a playground or in a club, his victim would have stomped him hard.

What's wrong with a little pansy slapping when it's clearly needed.

IMO that kid should have gotten a rock hard fist in the gut.

I haven't seen anyone comment on the fact that the teacher also put down that bimbo who was trying to interfere.

----------


## squidward

> If he had done that to my child he would get the ass kicking of his life.


Probs should tell your kid he needed it and give him another ass whoopin' for good measure

----------


## Calypso Jones

They were speaking French.  Who was it that got up to stop the teacher?  a student?  another teacher?  She looked old.  I wonder if these kids had been doing this for a long time and he'd finally  had all he could stand.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> If he had done that to my child he would get the ass kicking of his life.


It appears to me you have the wrong outlook on life.

The proper response would be:If I learned my kid did that ,I'd hope they paddled him at school and he'd get another and extra chores once he got home.

Also: I would be ashamed of my child.

That's not exactly what you posted.

That "kid" has whiskers.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> If he had done that to my child he would get the ass kicking of his life.


You must have been born after 1985. 

IF a teacher did that to me, dad would give it to me twice as hard when he found out. Thia is the problem with today's snowflakes and equally 'sensitive' parents; no respect and they think they can get away with anything. 

I mouthed off to a teacher back in 2nd or 3rd grade. He took a book and slammed it over my head. I NEVER mouthed off again. But you @DeadEye, would have kicked the teachers ass that did this to me. 

Therein lies the problem . . . 


If you would not have handed out "Participation Trophies" to all the losers, the world would be a better place . . .especially the classrooms. 

Your little Johnny disrupts my son's learning with his childish antics looking for the attention he surely does not get at home, and you want to kick the teachers ass. 

Wha da hell wrong wit dat?

----------

JMWinPR (12-01-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

> You must have been born after 1985. 
> 
> IF a teacher did that to me, dad would give it to me twice as hard when he found out. Thia is the problem with today's snowflakes and equally 'sensitive' parents; no respect and they think they can get away with anything. 
> 
> I mouthed off to a teacher back in 2nd or 3rd grade. He took a book and slammed it over my head. I NEVER mouthed off again. But you @DeadEye, would have kicked the teachers ass that did this to me. 
> 
> Therein lies the problem . . . 
> 
> 
> ...


You raise your kids ever how you wish to but I will not tolerate assault by an adult upon one of my children. I do not disagree that the child needed discipline. He should have been sent to the principles office for assaulting the teacher. Once there I or his mother should have been notified and given the opportunity to respond and confer as to what the discipline should be. Then once the matter was resolved at school I would tear his ass up at home and find extra chores for him to do. Then again, as I have said before, my children would not behave in such a manner.

----------


## DeadEye

> It appears to me you have the wrong outlook on life.
> 
> The proper response would be:If I learned my kid did that ,I'd hope they paddled him at school and he'd get another and extra chores once he got home.
> 
> Also: I would be ashamed of my child.
> 
> That's not exactly what you posted.
> 
> That "kid" has whiskers.


Seems to me you are ok with an adult assaulting your child. I am not.

----------


## DeadEye

> Why not by the teacher's hand?
> 
> You train dogs by acting immediately to correct mistakes.
> 
> Dogs are smarter than that student, obviously.
> 
> There just needs to be written code defining what is acceptable and what's not.
> 
> The student committed assault, and if he'd done that on a playground or in a club, his victim would have stomped him hard.
> ...


Simply because it is not his job to assault my children or any child for that matter.

----------


## JMWinPR

If he did that to an LEO, he might have been shot. Same thing if he did it to the wrong person on the street. If he threw a rock at my car, I would have him arrested, and I would own you.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Simply because it is not his job to assault my children or any child for that matter.


Grow up.

That future thug was put in school for an education.

His parents (and possibly you, from what you've posted on this thread) clearly hadn't taught the future thug an important life lesson, that the victim of an assault doesn't have to wait for the po-leese to protect them.

I grew up in an age where corporal punishment in school was frowned on, but not forbidden.

Know how many times I saw the Board of Education used in school?

Never.

Know how many times I saw some future thug attack the teacher?

Never.

You're raising thugs.

Or little whiner snowflakes.

You should teach them to be men and women instead.

----------

Knightkore (12-01-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

The guy lowering and raising the book and blocking certain parts of the video, at certain key points interests me.
 @Network

Is this the real deal smackdown...or a spoof?

----------

Knightkore (12-01-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Seems to me you are ok with an adult assaulting your child. I am not.


Seems to me that you are OK with your child assaulting a teacher.

When a child is at school, the faculty assumes _in parentis loco_ - which means that they are the parent during the school day.

Would you allow your child to assault you?

----------

Knightkore (12-01-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

> Grow up.
> 
> That future thug was put in school for an education.
> 
> His parents (and possibly you, from what you've posted on this thread) clearly hadn't taught the future thug an important life lesson, that the victim of an assault doesn't have to wait for the po-leese to protect them.
> 
> I grew up in an age where corporal punishment in school was frowned on, but not forbidden.
> 
> Know how many times I saw the Board of Education used in school?
> ...


My kids are in there mid 30's so I'm done raising them. It's not my position to teach other children anything and I certainly can not be held accountable for some dumb fuck in a video. Raise your own damned kids and don't worry about mine. They will do just fine.

----------


## DeadEye

> Seems to me that you are OK with your child assaulting a teacher.
> 
> When a child is at school, the faculty assumes _in parentis loco_ - which means that they are the parent during the school day.
> 
> Would you allow your child to assault you?


I'm not ok with a child assaulting an adult anymore than I am with an adult assaulting a child. How you or anyone can construe that from what I have posted here is beyond me.

----------


## Midgardian

> I'm not ok with a child assaulting an adult anymore than I am with an adult assaulting a child. How you or anyone can construe that from what I have posted here is beyond me.


You want to assault a teacher who effectively disciplines an aggressive child. 

Nothing wrong with a little aggression, so long as it is controlled, on the playground, and not directed at a teacher.

Kids should be able to hit bullies back.

One thing that always made me mad was that when I defended myself against bullies in school, I always ended up in detention right alongside them.

Rack up enough detentions and you get suspended - and I was.

All because I wouldn't let bullies push me around.

----------

MrogersNhood (12-02-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

> You want to assault a teacher who effectively disciplines an aggressive child. 
> Nothing wrong with a little aggression, so long as it is controlled, on the playground, and not directed at a teacher.


I want to assault the teacher for assaulting my child. It's easy to knock young punks around but can he do that to adults.

----------


## Trinnity

> If he had done that to my child he would get the ass kicking of his life.


I see your point. But that kid deserved it.

----------

DeadEye (12-01-2016),MrogersNhood (12-02-2016),Rickity Plumber (12-01-2016),Sled Dog (12-01-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Simply because it is not his job to assault my children or any child for that matter.


It his job to maintain an environment conducive to learning.

How does one do that by allowing students to throw things at the teacher?

----------


## DeadEye

> It his job to maintain an environment conducive to learning.
> 
> How does one do that by allowing students to throw things at the teacher?


Simply remove the child causing the disruption. Do not allow it.

----------


## Midgardian

> Do not allow it.


He didn't allow it.

I bet the child will never do it again.

----------

Knightkore (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

My sister in law works in the California school system.  A disruptive child cannot be forcible removed from the class room.  Teachers are not allowed to touch a child for any reason.  If a child is disruptive and won't leave the class exactly how do you propose the child be removed from the class room?


BTW, in one instance the school system hired the unemployed father to sit in the class and admonish his child when the father felt he was being disruptive.

----------

Knightkore (12-01-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> My sister in law works in the California school system.  A disruptive child cannot be forcible removed from the class room.  Teachers are not allowed to touch a child for any reason.  If a child is disruptive and won't leave the class exactly how do you propose the child be removed from the class room?


Roofie them?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Roofie them?



That's called Ritalin isn't it?

----------

Knightkore (12-01-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

> My sister in law works in the California school system.  A disruptive child cannot be forcible removed from the class room.  Teachers are not allowed to touch a child for any reason.  If a child is disruptive and won't leave the class exactly how do you propose the child be removed from the class room?
> 
> 
> BTW, in one instance the school system hired the unemployed father to sit in the class and admonish his child when the father felt he was being disruptive.


I don't know about california but in SC a child can be removed, by force if necessary, by a resource officer.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Hairball

I grew up with tough teachers, especially nuns. They kept me out of jail and from becoming a burden to society.

images (13).jpg

----------

Knightkore (12-01-2016),MrogersNhood (12-02-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I don't know about california but in SC a child can be removed, by force if necessary, by a resource officer.



Right, and when the resource officer uses force half the class video tapes it, post it on you tube and the liberals of the world start shouting police brutality and the resource officer loses his job.

----------

Hairball (12-01-2016),Knightkore (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Seems to me you are ok with an adult assaulting your child. I am not.


The kid did the assault.  The teacher did the defense.  If my kid assaulted someone and suffered for his stupidity, I'd call it even.

The ACTION was initiated by the kid, MULTIPLE ASSAULTS by the kid.  One, two quick restoration of order by the teacher.

All good.

----------

Knightkore (12-01-2016),Midgardian (12-01-2016),MrogersNhood (12-02-2016),Sled Dog (12-01-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> My kids are in there mid 30's so I'm done raising them. It's not my position to teach other children anything and I certainly can not be held accountable for some dumb fuck in a video. Raise your own damned kids and don't worry about mine. They will do just fine.


So you don't know how your participation in any internet discussion board is viewed and used by normal people.

Okay.

I'll just keep that in mind, that you don't know how to communicate with normals and above-normals.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I want to assault the teacher for assaulting my child. It's easy to knock young punks around but can he do that to adults.


Was that your child in the video?

Got any idea how young punk are deterred from becoming big punks and thugs?

You beat the crap out of them whenever they misbehave.

It's that simple.

Do that and only the worst punks will pursue their lives of crime to become Obama's Sons.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Simply remove the child causing the disruption. Do not allow it.


Simply remove the child causing the disruption after corporal punishment has been administered.

I fail to see any moral or ethical problem here.   

The kid needed spanking, the parents clearly hadn't dosed that child with enough respect for authority, so authority gave the punk a dose of what's good for him.

Really, what harm was done?

Did the snowflake melt or something?

----------

Midgardian (12-01-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> BTW, in one instance the school system hired the unemployed father to sit in the class and admonish his child when the father felt he was being disruptive.


 :Geez:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> My sister in law works in the California school system.  A disruptive child cannot be forcible removed from the class room.  Teachers are not allowed to touch a child for any reason.  If a child is disruptive and won't leave the class exactly how do you propose the child be removed from the class room?
> 
> 
> BTW, in one instance the school system hired the unemployed father to sit in the class and admonish his child when the father felt he was being disruptive.


All they need is a Nun with some good ear fingers, baby.


This is what's wrong with America today.

What they need is a Nun to yank them by their ear and get them right.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> If he had done that to my child he would get the ass kicking of his life.


If your child was a punk like that you should be handling it. Are you saying you support the kid being a punk?

----------


## Roadmaster

I don't support the kid being a punk but if it were my child the teacher had better notify me first so I could handle it not him. A neighbor is not going to spank my kids or put their hands on them. The only person I trust to discipline my kids were us. 

Yes I know there are bad parents but my kids would have been more worried about a call to my house than the teacher.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I don't support the kid being a punk but if it were my child the teacher had better notify me first so I could handle it not him. A neighbor is not going to spank my kids or put their hands on them. The only person I trust to discipline my kids were us. 
> 
> Yes I know there are bad parents but my kids would have been more worried about a call to my house than the teacher.


^This is what's wrong with America today.

There's a common denominator line that shouldn't be crossed. When I was a kid, any adult in charge of the kids had the authority.

That's really not a bad thing. Universal rules.

We all knew what we were supposed to do.

I'm not saying I always did it. I didn't get butthurt if I got disciplined, though.

----------


## Roadmaster

You can trust other adults but I didn't allow mine to be. You don't know these people. And I didn't just drop my kids off with people I didn't know. I don't care if they were Church members, pedophiles are all over. Mine wasn't going to be another statistic. You don't know this teacher or what happened before this. The way he slapped the boy looked more like a female. I had no problems from teachers about any of my kids being disrespectful and the teachers always knew they could call if they did.

----------


## Calypso Jones

that kid was not a child.  And there are instances of these 'children' assaulting teachers or assaulting passersby on the street in a game called knockout.   Students should not be in the classroom behaving in that manner.   They were rude.

----------


## Roadmaster

When you have liberals running schools telling resource officers you could land in jail if you make the kid leave the class just like the one who was in the news in SC that sends a message the teens run the classroom. It's just not some of the parents today it's liberal thinking schools. We didn't have those problem when I went to school. They were sent to the principles office, parents called and then if the parents agreed they could get paddled by the principle. If they kept it up they were expelled. 

Now we have liberals claiming they can't be ejected out of the room, a kid can't hit another student back in defense if they are hit. Something adults won't do themselves. They won't kick a kid out for disrupting, threatening, but if they draw a gun on a paper liberals yell.

----------


## Midgardian

> but if they draw a gun on a paper liberals yell.


I wonder if they are allowed to draw Massachusetts, Oklahoma, and Florida.

All three look like guns.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I wonder if they are allowed to draw Massachusetts, Oklahoma, and Florida.
> 
> All three look like guns.


 They tried to suspend kids here playing cops and robbers with their finger as a gun in one state. It was Canada that was outraged about the little boy drawing a gun on a piece of paper years ago and pretty sure cops visited his home but a lib school here would do the same. But interrupting class, refusing to put their phones or radio up, throwing things, talking, cursing and raping no problem.

----------

